# NetBeans 6.8 - Persistence - keine Klassen werden angelegt



## Meldanor (20. Dez 2009)

Hi Leute,

wie im Titel erwähnt nutze ich NetBeans 6.8 und wollte mich näher mit Hibernate beschäftigen.
Ich habe zu Testzwecken mal (bei NetBeans 6.7.1) dies genutzt und konnte per:
Persistence -> Entinity Classes from Database
einen Wizard aufrufen, der für jede Tabelle der Datenbank mir eine Klasse mit den entsprechenden Inhalte erzeugt.
Jetzt mache ich das in NetBeans 6.8 und alles ist das selbe, nur drücke ich dann auf "Finish" und er sollte mir die Klassen erstellen. Doch er macht nichts. Keine Klasse wird erstellt.
Ich habe verschiedene Projekte erzeugt und dort ausprobiert, habe NetBeans 6.8 jetzt neuinstalliert, leider kein Erfolg.

Irgendwer eine Idee?

Mfg
Mel


----------



## bronks (20. Dez 2009)

Bei mir funktioniert es mit 6.8 wunderbar.

Du könntest versuchen im UserHome die Verzeichnisse .netbeans* zu löschen.


----------



## Meldanor (20. Dez 2009)

Danke, hat funktioniert. Ist zwar nicht sooo toll, dass alle Einstellungen weg sind, aber ok. Wenigstens kann ich jetzt weiterarbeiten.
Danke nochmal


----------

